# Happy birthday vlad



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday to one of my best HF buddies, have a great day.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A great big Happy Birthday from me too Vlad!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very happy birthday to you Vlad!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday from Kenny and I. God you're getting old!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Ken


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy,happy birthday!!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a very happy birthday Vlad with many more to come!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Vlad the Man!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you have a very enjoyable day Ken, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Vlad!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone, so far so good.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just caught a blurb on he tube about some elderly man in Jersey running about the place with nothin' on but a Birthday Suit....coincidence....? I think NOT!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Have a great one!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Have a nice birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ken! Spam cake next make and take!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

O Ancient One....salutations and best wishes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Vlad!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Vlad...Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....!!!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday Vlad....!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks again all, I received tons of new blades for the chop saw, it was starting to act like ghoulishcop's combo chop saw/fogger lol.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Belated Birthday Ken!!! I hope you had an amazing day and have a wonderful year!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! 
hope it was a great one!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday you old hippie you!


----------

